# I accidentally spilled a drink of a guys computer. Do I pay for it??



## Rachmunas

I accidentally spilled a drink of a guys computer. His drink was right next to his computer and my backpack grazed it. I didn't even know until he told me. The computer is not running now and he wants me to pay for the whole amount. I am fine paying half as I feel half responsible. 

My friends and family are split on not paying at all, paying full or paying half.

What's your take??? Thanks!


----------



## Geoff

That's a tricky situation.  When you say your backpack grazed it, were you in a crowded area with not much room or is this a wide open area like a library?  If you were walking in a fairly crowded or tight area (especially if it's a walkway), and accidentally bumped it I wouldn't find you at fault, he should have been more careful with his drink.  Now if he was say, sitting down at a table in a library where people don't normally walk much or it's in a wide open area and you bumped it, I think you should pay at least half.  I don't think in any circumstance you should pay for the whole thing, people need to be smart enough not to leave drinks (especially unsealed), next to their laptop.


----------



## CrazyMike

Are you bigger than him? If so i would just kick his butt... Just kidding 

Like OMEGA said " I don't think in any circumstance you should pay for the whole thing, people need to be smart enough not to leave drinks (especially unsealed), next to their laptop." 

I know you feel responsible, but leave it to beaver to have an opened unsealed drink around a laptop. What a tool.... I wouldn't pay a dime.


----------



## Geoff

Wait, did he get any of your information?  I take it you are no longer next to him, so if he didn't get anything from you then you will probably never see him again.


----------



## Rachmunas

This was at a respectable doctor's/up comings doctors conference. There were rows of seats but the area was set up terribly. It was so cramped to get through to any seating. He had the messiest area for sure! I have his contact information. I said I'd pay half and he got all pissed off on the phone.


----------



## Darren

If it was in a cramped area and he was the idiot to leave a drink next to his computer I wouldn't pay a thing. If he doesn't have your address and you probably won't see him again just reject his calls. 

Or just tell him he's an idiot for having a non sealed drink next to his laptop.


----------



## vroom_skies

It would be a REALLY low move to ignore his calls and not try to come to an agreement. Should you have to pay for a new system? Frankly you were the one that did the damage, so I would say yes... to an extent. You should only be responsible for getting the computer back into a running state/ how it was before the incident. 

The manufacture should be able to repair the laptop for much less then the cost of a new replacement. I would look into that route or just have the local computer shop do the repairs.

I truly hope that you guys aren't series about leaving this guy out to dry. Put your self in his shoes; as if you never had a drink to close to a computer...


----------



## Okedokey

Pay for it if you have any decency.  Maturity and ethically you made the mistake. Fix it.  Sheesh.


----------



## zombine210

i think you should only be responsible for the depreciated value of the laptop. that's definitely half or less.

i'd imagine at a doctor conference he should have been more careful where he places his laptop and drink.

who gives a damn about maturity and ethics? these are doctors. just cover your ass legally.

buy him one of those $400 laptops from newegg and pretend you don't know squat about computers. or a tablet. a very cheap snook or whatever the hell they are called these days.

on second though, don't most doctors have insurance on their stuff? he might be trying to con you dude. sneaky freaking doctors.


----------



## Okedokey

zombine210 said:


> who gives a damn about maturity and ethics? these are doctors. just cover your ass legally.



An yanks wonder why they have a bad name internationally


----------



## Laquer Head

Bottom line, you spilled the coffee, its your fault.

Be a man and pay the guy for his damaged computer.


----------



## Rachmunas

I'm mailing him a check for half. Half of you say pay and half say don't. Half sounds fair. Everyone else there had lids on their drinks anyways. Plus him being rude on the phone kind of upset me instead of him being respectable. I even located the guy when I could have gone and never come back (when it ended) just to make sure how the computer was. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## TFT

Yeah, you spilt it so must take some responsibility. If it was me, how much would be dependent upon his attitude, if he accepted it was placed in a dodgy position then split it fairly but if he was an arsehole about it then I'd walk away.


----------



## Heku

vroom_skies said:


> The manufacture should be able to repair the laptop for much less then the cost of a new replacement. I would look into that route or just have the local computer shop do the repairs.your self in his shoes; as if you never had a drink to close to a computer...


i would do this...


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Just pay up. I don't see why you would even ask if you should.
Just be more careful next time.


----------



## ian

Rachmunas said:


> I'm mailing him a check for half. Half of you say pay and half say don't. Half sounds fair. Everyone else there had lids on their drinks anyways. Plus him being rude on the phone kind of upset me instead of him being respectable. I even located the guy when I could have gone and never come back (when it ended) just to make sure how the computer was. Thanks for your feedback!


Do you even know the computer was damaged beyond repair, how do you know if he was able to get the computer running and was just trying to extort money out of you.
If he was sitting on the edge of a table, where passers by could easily knock the cup over, then he should have placed his drink on the other side, where it would be less likely to be knocked over. If the room was so crowded, he had a duty of care to look after his own laptop. Hard to say who should be liable for what without seeing what actually happened.


----------



## jonnyp11

make sure he's asked insurance about it and offer to cover that cost, should be less. but for bigfella it annoys me when someone calls someone a yank cuz they're from america, yank normally goest to someone from the northwest and really is meant for someone from new york as their baseball team is the yankees. (last on 1st page, didn't notice it was on their till i posted and it went to this page) Also after reading ian's post it made me think, there are people that are that smart when it comes to scamming people, so i'd ask to see the computer just to be positive, if he is telling the truth he should have no problem with this.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

If your paying half, i would ask him for half of his broken laptop.

This guy shouldnt have had a drink open near his laptop. Surely he should have known what could have happened 

Not to mention you may pay half and if hes let it dry out without trying to power it up it may still work. Weirder things have happened than this so if your paying anything make sure you know the laptop is broke beyond repair.

If hes being a douche, just do a runner, in my eyes, it was his own fault. If he didn't have a drink open next to his laptop this wouldn't have happened. If it wasn't you that would have knocked it it would have been someone else.

With that said, if your adamant to pay up make sure his laptop is dead as he may be pulling a fast one for some extra doe. If it is dead try to see if it would be cheaper to buy him a used laptop of the same make and model or have the broken one repaired. No sense in paying more for him to go buy himself a nice, new and better laptop


----------



## Tinglebelly

I think you should be responsible.But you can ask him to go to the repair shop and get it fixed then pay for the cost.


----------



## chamgamer

i will sudgest that you must investigate and analyze first who is responsible in that incident. however IF the location if crowded just like omega i think you must not pay...


----------



## Phy

Yeah, just pay, like we don't all have a couple hundred dollars laying around to pay for someone else's stuff.


Hope the sarcasm wasn't too subtle.


----------



## idd1

the guy computer was working before you spilled the drink

i point is if you were not there the guys computer still be working

so you need to buy a new one or same type, it your fault


its like saying some crash into your car     then the guy turn round and say i pay half,  that make no sence


you broke it you pay for it


----------



## kennebell347

bigfellla said:


> An yanks wonder why they have a bad name internationally



People are crappy all over the world.


----------



## PohTayToez

So everything was on a table then?  If that's the case then it's your fault. The area might have been set up poorly, but that just means you should have taken more precaution moving around.  Your backpack could have just as easily have knocked the laptop itself to the ground.  Yeah, it's a simple mistake and probably a lot of money, but ultimately it sounds like it was your fault.


----------



## Hsv_Man

It doesn't really matter who caused it anyway you look at it this is a bad situation good to see you sent him half the money now let him sort out a new computer and reinstalling his programs onto it.


----------

